# red P had eggs



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

My Red, "Big Momma", laid hundreds of eggs the other day. Unfortunately, I think between the pleco and other Ps. They are all gone. The thing is that big momma is still guarding her nest as if they were still there. Is this normal?


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

they r all gone? the p didnt gaurd them?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

L10452 said:


> My Red, "Big Momma", laid hundreds of eggs the other day. Unfortunately, I think between the pleco and other Ps. They are all gone. The thing is that big momma is still guarding her nest as if they were still there. Is this normal?


Hey lou, that is probually papa guarding the eggs. My guess is if you have gravel substrate there are hundreds of fry down there, usually after a few days when they start to wiggle they go down into the substrate.

You could syphon them out into a 20 gallon with sponge and get some brine eggs and start hatching if you want to raise the babies..

Or we can negotiate again for the reds......


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> My Red, "Big Momma", laid hundreds of eggs the other day. Unfortunately, I think between the pleco and other Ps. They are all gone. The thing is that big momma is still guarding her nest as if they were still there. Is this normal?


Hey lou, that is probually papa guarding the eggs. My guess is if you have gravel substrate there are hundreds of fry down there, usually after a few days when they start to wiggle they go down into the substrate.

You could syphon them out into a 20 gallon with sponge and get some brine eggs and start hatching if you want to raise the babies..

Or we can negotiate again for the reds......








[/quote]
lol!!! DAmn Matt!! Gotta love you man...Maybe we will negotiate. They guarding them, I saw the pleco just move in and run out over n over. I'll try to see if they are there.


----------



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

You might wake up with a dead pleco soon. My reds didnt bother with mine untill they started breeding then I woke up to a head.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I would remove the pleco. Reds will get very aggressive guarding their nest.


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Matt!! I know these guys will in better hands with you.

Lou


----------

